# gave sunday a try



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like a nice day.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a pretty decent day. Good job.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Aww Tippet!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Which bote you on BEav? Nice report btw.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

> Which bote you on BEav? Nice report btw.


Gheeeeeeeeeez. You guys take a sabbatical and we have to retrain you. : It's the Panga, dude.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Aww Tippet!


Tippet = "nut puncher"


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice Trout, the crack of 9 is when i like to start ;D.Thanks for the report.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> > Aww Tippet!
> 
> 
> Tippet = "nut puncher"


That's because she likes girls! ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> > > Aww Tippet!
> >
> >
> > Tippet = "nut puncher"
> ...


Put down the peanut butter and step away from my dog! ;D


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats why we keep running out of P-butter


----------

